# Flat Creek PFA hog hunt.



## oldfatbubba (Jan 28, 2017)

Attended the first day yesterday and believe  I was the only hunter there.  Seems like the piggies are gathering on the very north end of the property along Flat Creek bottom, but I also saw sign on the east side of the lake.   Anyone record a hog kill here?


----------

